# Lady-Picture



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a New picture of Lady that I wanted to share. 
its a digital painting.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Who did it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a beautiful picture of the beautiful Lady.
How big is it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I did the digital painting. It is just a digital file right now, but I might get it printed onto a canvas. propbably like 18x24 or a smidge bigger.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!
It is fabulous, you at a very talented lady


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Wow!
> It is fabulous, you at a very talented lady


well Thank you!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy smokes, you ARE good. When will you start taking orders?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beyond awesome!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe Thanks Guys!!! I wonder if I could make any money off doing it. hummm....something to think about!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's beautiful. Just love her face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You have two very similar faces at home! Cutie Lexi and Beemer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wonder why I love her face so much.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Two more that I have done.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww love your digital paintings they are great!! You are a real smartie


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome! I am really, really impressed. How are you doing these?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - these are fab, do you actually have to paint them? ( very talented) or is there an app that turns great photos into even greater pics?? X


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just beautiful, Mo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its an editing program. You have to take a photo then put some filters on it. Then paint on top of the photo using colours from the photo. Then a little more manipulation. But its the painting on top that gives it the oil paint work. It takes some time to do but I found it fun. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its like a Photoshop program. And lots of brush strokes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They look fabulous &'original x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Really beautiful! Lovely subjects too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You could definitely make money doing these portraits - look on line at how much people charge for doing ones that are nowhere near as nice


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them! Do you use the original as a stencil?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! they are brilliant, I guess Donna hasn't seen them yet! Do you have to pay for the programme? is it expensive? can you do it on a laptop or Kindle do you think? or is it an i-something thing?!! sorry. lots of questions, I would just love to have a go, though I doubt very much that I would be able to do as good as you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is done in a program like photoshop. you do use the picture kid of like a stencil...but it takes a good chunk of time to do them. you are painting litterally ontop of the picture, every curl and lash, and whisker is all painted. you would have to do it on a computer, you cant do it on an ipad or regular tablet. if anyone has a digital artist palate that is what you can use too. 

Donna got me to do them for her, so she has seen them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great job! I've just bought a new app that I'm dying to try out. It's designed for ipad though so think it's different. Mine definitely won't be as good as yours as the app is for freehand, but I like the idea of using a photo and painting on it. That way you get all the proportions, contours etc correct.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Share your pic when you try out the new app.

Each picture takes me about an hour per dog to do...or more but it depends on the background, highlighting needed, lots of factors.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Share your pic when you try out the new app.
> 
> Each picture takes me about an hour per dog to do...or more but it depends on the background, highlighting needed, lots of factors.


It's a lot of work! Enjoyable though?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> It's a lot of work! Enjoyable though?


I like it. its rather relaxing. I love crafts and things so its up my alley


----------

